# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  mtDna X2b4 is European not Native American

## Angela

This is a nice article about how that conclusion is reached. 

https://dna-explained.com/2016/09/14...tive-american/

"We do know that haplogroup X2a is indeed Native, as is X2g and possibly X2e. So some of haplogroup X2 went east, incurring mutations that would become Native American haplogroup X2a, X2g and possibly X2e while others went west, winding up in Europe and incurring mutations that would become haplogroup X2b and subclades."

----------


## Maciamo

I don't understand the point of this demonstration. All X2b subclades are found in Europe, Central Asia or occasionally in Morocco or the Levant as I explained in my page on haplogroup X. I have never heard of X2b among Native Americans. That is exclusively X2a and X2g. Maybe the confusion comes from some North Americans with mixed European and Native American ancestry who weren't able to determine if their mtDNA was European or American as X2 is found in both populations.

----------


## Twilight

> I don't understand the point of this demonstration. All X2b subclades are found in Europe, Central Asia or occasionally in Morocco or the Levant as I explained in my page on haplogroup X. I have never heard of X2b among Native Americans. That is exclusively X2a and X2g. Maybe the confusion comes from some North Americans with mixed European and Native American ancestry who weren't able to determine if their mtDNA was European or American as X2 is found in both populations.


Playing devil's advocate here but it doesn't look like mtdna X in general left any direct Maternal descendants in Eastern Siberia where the Paleo-Indians were said to cross to get to Alaska. If Mtdna X2 crossed to North America via the Bering land bridge, why is there no visible mtdna X in Eastern Siberians?

----------


## Miqui Rumba

X2a'j is found in Podkamennaya Tunguska and some Evenks are X2b.

----------

